# Ground Fogger Question



## Acererak (Jun 1, 2011)

This year I'm trying to spruce up my graveyard scene with fog. I've done a fair amount of research regarding fog chillers and found most recommend using a fogger with 700 to 1300 watts with the chiller, but I currently own a 400-watt ground fogger. The ground fogger comes with a small built-in ice compartment and the nozzle is rectangular in shape (rather than a standard fogger's circular nozzle) and fog does not spray, but softly billows out quite a bit of fog. My question(s): will the built-in ice compartment in the ground fogger suffice as a fog chiller outside and if not, has anyone ever run a ground fogger through a home-made fog chiller? Any help would be greatly appreciated as I'd hate to build a fog chiller only to find out my ground fogger won't work with it.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

In my graveyard, I generally use one wal-mart 400 watt fogger run through a cat litter pail converted into a chiller. Granted, the back sides of the fence have black plastic stapled to them for wind-breaks, but it puts down a good bit of fog, usually 1 1/2 to 2 inches deep. It generally covers the entire ground, but we have had to make "fog-guides" out of leaves, so that the fog doesn't all roll down the hill. With the guide paths, we can control pretty much how the fog rolls through the cemetery, for the most part.


----------



## Acererak (Jun 1, 2011)

Awesome, thanks for your input. The fog-guides are a great idea and I will definately try it.


----------



## easycraig (Aug 30, 2011)

if you want to pump your fogger (with a built in chiller) through another chiller, i think the true question will be whether or not your fogger has enough pressure to get the fog through the second chiller. i had a mr. kool for a few years back, and I don't think it had the pressure/volume to do it. Of course the size of your external chiller will also play a factor. ec


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

A number of folks here use homemade fog chillers in conjunction with their foggers. Poke around a bit in Atmosphere and you'll find several threads. There are also how-tos on building a fog chiller. Check out Niblique's as an example:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=21589


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

It might be worth looking inside the ice box. If the fogger output is the standard jet and simply directed into the attached icebox, a little judicious application of a dremel/grinder should solve that in a jif. Then just direct the jet into your standard ice chest chiller.


----------



## Acererak (Jun 1, 2011)

easycraig said:


> if you want to pump your fogger (with a built in chiller) through another chiller, i think the true question will be whether or not your fogger has enough pressure to get the fog through the second chiller. i had a mr. kool for a few years back, and I don't think it had the pressure/volume to do it. Of course the size of your external chiller will also play a factor. ec


 Yes, I agree and will be experimenting with a small chiller to start and see what I get. I've got an old 22-quart styrofoam cooler that looks like it might do the trick, hopefully that's all it needs.


----------



## Acererak (Jun 1, 2011)

RoxyBlue said:


> A number of folks here use homemade fog chillers in conjunction with their foggers. Poke around a bit in Atmosphere and you'll find several threads. There are also how-tos on building a fog chiller. Check out Niblique's as an example:
> 
> http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=21589


 Thanks for the link, RoxyBlue. Looking at Niblique's version is very similar to what I had in mind for mine, although I will be using a 22-quart styrofoam cooler rather than making one from scratch. Its good to see he had success with it using a fogger very similar to mine, hopefully I can test this tomorrow and I will post my results.


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

You could also think about using a PC fan to draw the fog into the chillers intake pipe.


----------

